# Nicolai Rahmenfarbe Raw



## MrMupfin97 (3. November 2014)

Hey,
da ich mich nicht so richtig mit Lacken und dem ganzen auskenne wollte ich mal fragen, wie es sich mit den Factory Raw Rah,en von Nicolai verhält.
Ist so ein Raw Rahmen anfälliger fuür Risse oder sondersgleichen, oder hat man irgendwelche Einschränkungen in der Stabilität?
Wie schon gesagt ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus 
Ach ja ich hab mal gehört, dass so ein Raw Rahmen relativ anfällig für Oxidationsein soll?
Ihr könnt germe schreiben wenn das Humbuk ist.
LG MrMupfin


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2014)

Stabilitätseinbüssen sind mM mal totaler humbug 

Pflegeleicht soll er auch sein.

Vll reagiert er etwas empfindlicher auf salz....

Raw wiegt zudem auch am wenigsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. November 2014)

Raw, insofern man es mag, ist eigentlich die besten "Farbe" die N im Programm hat!

1.) Keine einbußen in der Stabilität. Das wäre ja auch ungeil!
2.) Wenn du Kratzer im Rahmen hast kannst du die sehr leicht rauspolieren. Hammer geil!
3.) Geht bei der Bestellung am schnellsten, da keine weiteren Arbeitsschritte mehr anfallen. Super geil!
4.) Kein anlaufen durch Schweiß (war bei meinen letzten beiden N auf jeden fall so). Sehr geil!
5.) Wenn dir mal (sehr unwahrscheinlich) der Rahmen reißt kann er sehr schnell repariert werden. Das ist geil!
6.) sieht geil aus!
7.) ist geil!
8.) sieht immer sehr clean und geil aus.
9.) bleibt geil!
10.)....sagte ich schon das raw geil ist


----------



## Chris13 (3. November 2014)

Ich habe ein ION16 und ein Argon in raw. Wie oben schon von anderen geschrieben.  Pflegeleicht und unproblematisch.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. November 2014)

Geilomat!

Freue mich schon auf mein ION 15 in RAW!. Geil!  

Auch wenn es noch ein bischen dauert. Nicht ganz so geil...... *schnüff*


----------



## wildbiker (3. November 2014)

Yepp, ebenfalls Argon in raw, leider geil...B-)


----------



## raschaa (3. November 2014)

definitiv geilste "farbe" wo gibt... habe noch nie so pflegeleichte bikes gehabt, die vor allem immer gut aussehen, egal ob frisch gewienert oder voll eingesaut! und die patina nach 3-5 jahren ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## b0nsei (4. November 2014)

Muss mich guru anschließen.  Einfach GEIL


----------



## Seneca02 (4. November 2014)

Pflegt ihr die Oberfläche?
Macht Streusalz was aus?


----------



## Chris13 (4. November 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Pflegt ihr die Oberfläche?
> Macht Streusalz was aus?



Also ich mache die Bikes nur normal sauber und gönne ihnen 1-2 mal im Jahr eine Schicht Sprüwachs. Aber das eigentlich nur, da man dann die Räder viel schneller sauber bekommt.

Mit einem speziellen Pflege- oder Poliermittel war ich da noch nie dran. 

Ein großer Vorteil ist auch, dass Scheuerstellen durch Züge z.b. einfach nur etwas polierter als Rest sind. 

Habe mir zwar gerade noch ein Argon TB (29er) in titan elox aufgebaut (auch sehr schick), aber raw ist für mich - gerade bei einem Bike das auch mal intensiver genutzt wird - einfach eine optimale Oberfläche.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (4. November 2014)

Hey wie wärs mal mit ein paar schicken Bildchen von euren raw Schätzchen? 
Würd mich echt mal freuen zu sehn was ihr so habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. November 2014)

Do hosch....













Die Räder hab ich aber nicht mehr


----------



## wildbiker (4. November 2014)

Raw..:-D


----------



## raschaa (4. November 2014)

bidde schee...


----------



## n18bmn24 (13. November 2014)

Der Spacerturm ist mittlerweile weg und noch ein paar mehr kleinere Änderungen. 
Komm aber nicht zum neue Bilder machen, ich fahr lieber....


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. November 2014)




----------



## b0nsei (17. November 2014)

Steht noch im Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedyakuza (17. November 2014)

Moin!
Wenn du dir einen Rahmen neu ordern willst, erkundige dich mal nach raw glasgestrahlt.
Durch die Glasperlen wird der Rahmen eher noch fester, da die Oberfläche verdichtet wird.
Dann vor der Montage mit Hartwachs aus dem Autobedarf behandeln. Wird eine sehr feine, silbermatte Oberfläche.
Die Wachsbehandlung einmal in der Winterpause wiederholen, dann bleibt es auch schön....Alu sollte man aber roh eh nicht unbehandelt lassen, blüht sonst nämlich aus. Aber schon mit einem Öllappen kann man das vermeiden.
Habe viele Mopedteile die ich so behandelt habe. Mag dieses polierte Geraffel nicht....

@guru39: Geile Bilder!


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. November 2014)




----------



## Speedyakuza (17. November 2014)

OK, kannte ich noch nicht! Danke für den Tipp!
Ist es eine milchige Flüssigkeit? Und wie ist die Oberfläche anschliessend? Matt oder glänzend?


----------



## SirBsod (17. November 2014)

Is das nicht der Radlweg hinterm Wall in Wenzenbach? ;-)


----------



## b0nsei (17. November 2014)

Ja genau das ist der Radlweg hinterm Radsport Wall in Wenzenbach. Da wo ich arbeite


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. November 2014)

Das Zeuchs ist milchig, stimmt.
An der Oberflächenoptik ändert das aber nichts, reinigt gut und erzeugt eine dünne Schutzschicht mit top Abperleffekt. Nur auf die Bremsscheiben sollte davon nix kommen ..

Ich pflege die Rahmen einmal im Jahr, reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Speedyakuza (17. November 2014)

Klingt gut, mal testen....
Auf die Scheiben kommt bei mir nur Silikonöl....grins...noch keine mit Fluchrost gehabt...


----------



## Brickowski (17. November 2014)

Das Raw ist, bei minimalem Pflegeaufwand (1x im Jahr gepflegt), absolut genial. Da sieht das Eloxal-Rot, nach 2-3 Jahren deutlich schlechter aus. Ich würd jederzeit wieder Raw nehmen, auch wenn die neuen Farben wie das Titan-Elox oder SYG echt geil aussehen...an Raw sehe ich mich irgendwie lange nicht so satt.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einen RAW-Rahmen mit Klarlack beschichten zu lassen? Direkt von Nicolai aus meine ich.
Der Klarlack sollte ja dann das "Anlaufen" des Rahmens verhindern, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg? 

Danke & Gruß
Jan


----------



## Ritzie (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin Jan,

rohe Rahmen beschichten wir nicht mit Klarpulver, da bei Beschädigung des 1-Schichtpulvers das Alu anfangen kann zu "blühen". Das sieht unschön aus. Zwei Schichten Klarpulver funktionieren nicht, weil die erste Schicht Klarpulver beim Backen der zweiten Schicht milchig wird.

Schönen Tag noch,
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (19. Dezember 2014)

ergibt für mich auch gar keinen sinn, raw ist gerade deswegen so geil eben weil es keine beschichtung hat... und aussehen tut das eh immer gut


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2014)

und raw sollte auch raw bleiben...alles andere ist kein echtes ...rrrrrraaaaaawwwwwww


----------



## raschaa (19. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> und raw sollte auch raw bleiben...alles andere ist kein echtes ...rrrrrraaaaaawwwwwww


ggggggnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2014)

rawgnar


----------



## kephren23 (21. Dezember 2014)

Dann muss meins ja auch hier rein.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Dann muss meins ja auch hier rein.






guru39 schrieb:


> und raw sollte auch raw bleiben...alles andere ist kein echtes ...rrrrrraaaaaawwwwwww



Das ist poliert und somit kein raw mehr....

.....ich hoffe das wäre jetzt geklärt


----------



## wildbiker (21. Dezember 2014)

Konserviertes raw :-D :-D


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2014)

Das Zählt


----------



## kephren23 (22. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist poliert und somit kein raw mehr....
> 
> .....ich hoffe das wäre jetzt geklärt


Was heißt hier poliert .

Okay ein wenig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Okay ein wenig .


----------



## raschaa (22. Dezember 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier poliert .
> 
> Okay ein wenig .



das ist porno-bling-raw 

3xRAW in artgerechter haltung:


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2014)

raw....  geile Sammlung


----------



## DJT (25. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir ist Raw nicht nur die "Rahmenfarbe" sondern auch die Pflegemethode dazu 
Ganz nach dem Motto, wer poliert verliert 

Gestern, 24. Dezember:


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2014)

Schöne landschaft und tolles bike!


----------



## raschaa (30. Dezember 2014)

DJT schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist Raw nicht nur die "Rahmenfarbe" sondern auch die Pflegemethode dazu
> Ganz nach dem Motto, wer poliert verliert



 genau so isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMupfin97 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hey, tach...
Dachte mir ich schreib nochmal rein 
Hab jetzt eine wirklich Raw Kombination gefunden (Bild folgt...)
Bin halt so MEGA unentschlossen: Was wenn es nicht gefällt?
Was wenns mir irgendwann zum Hals raushängt?
Wie verhält sich der Rahmen zu Streusalz?
Und dann noch dieses eine Bild in einem Thread, des ich gesehen habe (folgt auch noch  )
Aber farblich sieht der Rahmen zu mindest gut aus 
Soll halt n ION 15 Rahmen werden, aber des sieht glaub ich eh gleich aus


----------



## MrMupfin97 (12. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-15.663996/page-5
Das was @Makkerfried da am Rahmen hat, sieht ja mal sehr unschön aus :/


----------



## mhubig (12. Oktober 2015)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Das was @Makkerfried da am Rahmen hat, sieht ja mal sehr unschön aus :/



Mit Pulver dauert's halt einfach etwas länger. Wenn Du das vermeiden willst muss Du die kritischen Stellen vernünftig abkleben, dann ist das auch in Raw kein Problem ...


----------



## MrMupfin97 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich dachte immer diese Raw Geschichte würde durch Oxidation irgendwie so ne Art superstarken Korrosionsschutz bilden  
Naja wie auch immer, RAW is irgendwie supergeil


----------



## MrMupfin97 (12. Oktober 2015)

Werd mich vielleicht mal mit @Makkerfried reden, vielleicht kann der mir ja nen Tipp geben wie ich des am besten ankleben sollte


----------



## raschaa (13. Oktober 2015)

ich kann deine sorgen so nicht nachvollziehen...
ich habe ein Ion20 in RAW jetzt 5 jahre alt und habe weder abgeklebt noch sonderlich gepflegt... alles top in ordnung,
mein Ion16 RAW jetzt 2 Saison hinter sich ebenso.
und wenn's dir zum hals raushängt, pulvern oder eloxieren lassen.


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man ein eisdielenbike will,
oder man jede Woche sein Rad putzt,
dann wäre Raw vielleicht nicht das Richtige.

Als "Werkzeug" für den Wald,
welches Lebensspuren behält,
da is Raw geil.


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2015)

Raw ist auch super Eisdielen tauglich 

Und sehr Foddogen


----------



## MrMupfin97 (13. Oktober 2015)

Okay, überzeugt... 
Raw wird's werden 
Und eins muss ich sage, Raw is übrigens farblich sehr Eisdielentauglich (meiner Meinung nach)
Arbeite in nem Radlladen wo auch so alle zwei drei Wochen ein Liteville in Raw reinfliegt 
Ich find pornös 
Und die Kombi mit orange is irgendwie ganz schön Industrial 
Und nachdem was ihr alle sagt, genau des richtige für Adventure Bike


----------



## n18bmn24 (13. Oktober 2015)

Kann man sich an Raw & Orage satt sehen?
Und gibts was weniger pflegeaufändigeres als Raw?

Brandneu:



ca. 6 Monde alt



ca. 1 Jahr:




Pflege: ab und zu ganz normal waschen, alle halbe Jahre hab ich's mal mit Kunststoffpflegespray abgerieben.
Kratzer: Sind nach ausgiebiger Benutzung drin, vor allem die polierte Schrift auf der Sitzstrebe bedarf mal einer Auffrischung. Angelaufen ist das Alu nur sehr marginal. Wenn's mir im Winter langweilig werden sollte, wird's etwas mit Schleifvlies abgerieben und die Sitzstreben wieder poliert, dann isses wie neu.
Im Gegensatz zu den Elox- oder lackierten Teilen, die haben teilweise etwas leiden müssen. Lenkerenden, Bremshebel usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMupfin97 (13. Oktober 2015)

Für was haben eigentlich mange ION Rahmen noch ne Zugführung an unterrohr?
Is des wenn ma nen Umwerfer dazukommt, oder is des für die externe Vario?


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2015)

Fürn Umwerfer!


----------



## MrMupfin97 (14. Oktober 2015)

Okay, weil ich schon n paar gesehen ham, die da ihre Externe Sattelstütze dran gemacht ham 
Für die is dann wohl wie bei Liteville ne Bohrung im Oberrohr fällig, wenn ich des richtig gelesen habe


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2015)

Hä?

Sattelstütze? unter dem Unterrohr? Loch im Oberrohr?


----------



## MrMupfin97 (14. Oktober 2015)

Bei Liteville sind da beim 301 MK12 zwei Bohrungen im Oberrohr für die Variostütze


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2015)

Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Ion zu tun?

Du kannst dir Zughalter überall hin machen lassen.

Ich hab für die Moveloc welche unter dem Oberrohr.

Eine interne Vetlegung verlässt das Sitzrohr über dem Tretlager und wird dann AUF dem Unterrohr weiter geführt.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hab ja nur gefragt ob des da genauso is wie am LV 
Is ja auch egal, bei mir kommt eh wenn dann ne stellt dran 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch an die Leute unter euch, die noch den Vorteil von 2 fach antrieben schätzen 
Wie is des eigentlich mit dem Umwerfer 
Hab gehört des wäre ein bisschen kompliziert mit der Umwerfermontage 
Hätte an nen SLX Direct Mount gedacht, weil alles andere eh keinen Sinn macht (Meiner Meinung nach).
Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Shimano DM Umwerfern gemacht.
Würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## raschaa (15. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MrMupfin97 (15. Oktober 2015)

Sieht ja sehr human aus  
Irgendwelche Probleme bei der Installation gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (16. Oktober 2015)

Nöö, keine Probleme...
Allerdings war die Schelle im original schwarz eloxiert und ohne der Ausfräsung. Ich habe sie abgebeizt und den Schlitz reingefräst.

Original:


----------



## MrMupfin97 (16. Oktober 2015)

Mein Güte, du bist ja n echter Optik Fanatiker 
 Find ich gut. Liebe zum Detail is immer ne feine Sache, vor allem bei dem Preis


----------



## raschaa (17. Oktober 2015)

obacht, das bild der original schelle habe ich vom @kephren23 geborgt (die obere gefräste verweist auf meine gallerie), wir haben ziemlich zeitgleich unsere Ion16 aus dem ersten produktionslauf damals aufgebaut. der Andre ist in sachen detail verliebtheit kaum zu überbieten... nicht umsonst hatte er schon 2x Bike der Woche hier im Forum.

Als ich damals die schelle aus dem karton gefischt habe war klar das die so in der form nicht ans bike geht


----------



## MrMupfin97 (17. Oktober 2015)

Weiß ich schon 
Find deins trotzdem richtig geil, vor allem des mit der Schelle, da musste erstmal drauf kommen


----------



## MrMupfin97 (17. Oktober 2015)

Weiß jemand Von euch wie man es schafft, dass das Raw aussieht wie auf dem Bild im Anhang? 
Halt so leicht schimmrig?


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2015)

Das ist einfach... nennt sich Photoshop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (17. Oktober 2015)

oder dem @KHUJAND schicken... dem inoffiziellen gott des RAW tunings


----------



## MrMupfin97 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß 
Wollte nur wissen, wie man diesen Effekt in echt nachmachen könnte 
Okay des von @KHUJAND sieht ja mal richtig pornös aus


----------



## Wobbi (20. Oktober 2015)

Letzte Tour mit Sonne!


----------



## MrMupfin97 (9. Januar 2016)

Sodala hab jetzt endlich auch mein Nicolai in RAW 

Hätte noch eine kleine Frage...
Wie empfindlich san die Rahmen denn gegen Streusalz und schweiß?


----------



## MrMupfin97 (9. Januar 2016)

Hab mich am Ende dann doch für ein AC entschiede, weil der Preis einfach unschlagbar war 
Und die Sram XX Gruppe mit X0 Kurbel in der Kombi is hammer


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. Januar 2016)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Sodala hab jetzt endlich auch mein Nicolai in RAW
> 
> Hätte noch eine kleine Frage...
> Wie empfindlich san die Rahmen denn gegen Streusalz und schweiß?



WAAS? Schwitzt du etwa beim biken? Tststs... Und im Wald gibt es doch gar kein Streusalz!


----------



## raschaa (10. Januar 2016)

mach dir mal keine sorgen... 1-2x im jahr mit feinstem 3M schleifvlies abreiben und gut ist...


----------



## MrMupfin97 (10. Januar 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> WAAS? Schwitzt du etwa beim biken? Tststs... Und im Wald gibt es doch gar kein Streusalz!


Jup, im Hochsommer kann das vorkommen, dass ich bei 40 Grad den ein oder anderen Schweißtropfen vergieße 
Und um in die Berge zu kommen, muss ich nunmal durch die Stadt fahren, wo bekanntlich hin und wieder im Winter gestreut wird  
@raschaa Danke für den Tip


----------



## 19chris84 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich würd mir da keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Seneca02 (11. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir da keine Gedanken machen



Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das Streusalz was macht, hab die Kiste einfach seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr ordentlich gewaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMupfin97 (12. Januar 2016)

Is natürlich auch ne Option 
Aber das Rad is noch neu, da is man noch etwas sensibel was Schmutz angeht


----------



## Wobbi (13. Januar 2016)

Ich find s mit den Schweisskränzen total cool. Hat was von "used"!^^
Aber ernsthaft, wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, Schleifvlies und gut ist's!


----------

